# Grex 18 gauge "green buddy"



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone pick one of these up yet?

Apparently the previous model was nothing to write home about. I have one on order for next week. The Max was my first choice, but I can't really justify the $500 they want around here. The cadex seems too big/bulky for my liking.

This one is going for around $200


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I have the 20 gauge...Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The old one didn't have a belt clip and was supposed to be a horrible gun.

I need a new 18ga and I think I will give it a shot plus, I like the color.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ... I like the color.


Imagine that.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been eyein that baby up for a while now. It was just released in Feb. I may just have to order one this week:laughing: I have the grex pinner, its probly one of the nicest guns I have ever used. 

Dave


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

The pinner is awesome. Really well made. This one looks to be more of that same design, where the old Brad nailer they offered was cheap. Can't go wrong with MAX, though. But, if this brad nailer is as good as their pinner, I think you have a winner. The nose looks like it will get into tight places, as well. I hate brad nailers with clunky nose pieces and safety mechanisms!


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Got mine today. Asked the salesman if it was loud. He said he has air in the back, so we aired it up. It sank 2" brads into 3" solid maple consistently with no problem, and it's probably the quietest brad nailer I've ever used. From there on I was sold.

Haven't been able to really put it to use yet. But initial impressions are that its very precise (nail placement and depth adjustment). I wish they had a 16.ga with the same build quality because that would be my next purchase.


----------



## Bossman7121 (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought the 23 1-3/8 about 5 years ago. Was blown away with it, dropped it, trigger covered in dried glue etc.. Took some time off from the biz, and 2 years later expanded the shop, and bought 3 more, for a total of 4. Even bought the larger one as well. To say that something changed from the first one, to now is an understatement. The newer ones ALL fire a few then jam, or stop firing. Remove the driver, replace, and reload. Same thing. I was totally confused, and though for sure my guys were loading in the pins upside down, but no they all assured me. So then I thought they were dry firing them as well, but that didn;t seem to be the case either. After all, I threw my original back out on the floor and into the mix and that one never jammed. I have 4 GREX 23ga guns for sale. Cheap. Anyone? One stays.....


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Its a toss up for me between this and the Cadex (I love the blow nozzle on the pinner..not to mention my Hitachi guns). Love my Max framer but the brad gun is a bit much at the moment.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...The only reason I could see buying this over other brad nailers would be if it left a smaller hole...


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw that one at the wood show in Kitchener 2 weeks ago, nice machine. 

Only thing is I like my paslode which is about $ 138 or $ 158 the Grex is $ 215 as I was quoted at the show. I like the colour but not ready yet.

Go for it if your in the market! I like my grex pinner. I don't think you'll be disappointed!

Chad


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I did a search and haven't seen any mention of Airy products since 2008. I really like the double trigger on the 18 gauge brad guns (I have two of these.)


----------



## DZG (Jan 22, 2012)

*airy double trigger*

My airy just broke after 10 or 12 years. I discovered recently they went out of business. I can not find a simmilar replacement. Looking for ideas. Or if anyone knows where I can find an airy please let me know. The double trigger is the differance.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If my memory serves me correct you can get the grex 18ga on amazon for 110$ :thumbsup:


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Saw this thread and just thought I'd update it after owning the grex for nearly a year.

After a few months I had troubles with setting 2" nails. Talked to customer service, and they were very helpful in troubleshooting the gun. Comparing the driver to other brad nailers, I noticed it was quite short. In the end they made me a longer driver, which also allow more air above the piston.

Its been good since then, although if I had to do it again I would probably get a max. That gun is amazing, very compact yet super consistent. Only flaw that I've seen is it doesn't have a belt hook.

I have never used a cadex, but it seemed a little bulky. I know they had a similiar issue with the driver.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

mgb said:


> I have never used a cadex, but it seemed a little bulky. I know they had a similiar issue with the driver.


My cadex 23ga. has started jamming.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

You can put a hook on any gun ... My roofing gun didn't have one - does now!

All my nail guns are Hitachi. They have a good reputation, but after 4 squares my roofing gun wouldn't feed worth a crap. Turns out a spring in the catch mechanism came off of it's hook - took about 2 minutes to fix.

Then my new framer was on a job (someone else was using it) and it supposedly wasn't shooting right, and mysteriously started working again. I suspect an air problem - kinked hose or something.

In both cases, someone else was using the gun before it started fking up. SO ... you can borrow my tools if I can borrow your wife!

Back to the OP ... I've got the 18 ga Hitachi, and it's never failed me. Neither has my 15 ga trim gun. A friend of mine got the Max coil siding nailer, and I didn't like it. It was louder, more recoil, not as smooth as the Hitachi. The only advantage is that it can shoot in single shot or bounce fire - and there's no switch! If you depress the nose before pulling the trigger, it's single fire - if you pull the trigger first - bounce fire.

I've heard great things about the Max nail guns, but I far prefer the Hitachi's.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Rich D. said:


> If my memory serves me correct you can get the grex 18ga on amazon for 110$ :thumbsup:


That is the older 1850 18 guage. I have heard some bad reviews on but those were old from 2008. I also heard Grex fixed the issues with older 1850.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

my 8yo porter cable brad nailer took a crap last time i used it. 
i am looking at this grex or a cadex. not sure which one is better, and havent used either.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

couple ? for those that have this:
does this have the rear exhaust? 
does it have the blow gun like the cadex does?

i am going to need to order something in the next week and they both look nice. 
i believe they sell the grex at woodcraft, i may have to go check one out


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

chris klee said:


> couple ? for those that have this:
> does this have the rear exhaust?
> does it have the blow gun like the cadex does?
> 
> ...


The grex has the rear exhaust, but not the blow gun. 



Dave


----------



## DZG (Jan 22, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> If my memory serves me correct you can get the grex 18ga on amazon for 110$ :thumbsup:


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

*Mgb*

Dyou think you would buy the Max if you did it over again simply because of the "grass is greener" effect?
I only ask because I can see it in myself. I own the Cadex and really don't have any issues so far, but I'm still really interested in the Grex and the Omer...
Is there anything you dont like about it?
It sounds as though the gun needs a longer driver and the company did what it could to address the problem AND improve their product. Thats pretty great! If thats the case I'd like to buy my next nailers from them. The only deterrent is the fact that there are no user/contractor reviews on anything other than the 23 ga. 
Anyone use/hear anything else? (the metal connector, framing, fiinishing, or T nailer)


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

If you're looking for the MAX brad nailer, the one everybody is talking about is the NF255-ST/18. It cost anywhere from $299-$399. This model seems to be discontinued, so if you find one, snap it up. I did a search online, but the only one I found was at what looked like a Toolbarn mirror site. i.e., my anti-virus kicked in when I clicked on it. When I went to the regular Toolbarn site I couldn't find it. 

The new Max brad nailer is only about $130, so I'm guessing they have outsourced manufacturing to China. Looks like another good brand hopping on the slide.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

That's exactly why I asked MGB about his green buddy. I've heard that grex is committed to making the best nailers. I'm ok with manufacturing in Asia as long as quality is high. It's not as though they can't make good products, just that usually its the after thought. I'm ok spending more buying from a co that is committed to making the best they can. And help their customers


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Northwood said:


> Dyou think you would buy the Max if you did it over again simply because of the "grass is greener" effect?
> I only ask because I can see it in myself. I own the Cadex and really don't have any issues so far, but I'm still really interested in the Grex and the Omer...
> Is there anything you dont like about it?
> It sounds as though the gun needs a longer driver and the company did what it could to address the problem AND improve their product. Thats pretty great! If thats the case I'd like to buy my next nailers from them. The only deterrent is the fact that there are no user/contractor reviews on anything other than the 23 ga.
> Anyone use/hear anything else? (the metal connector, framing, fiinishing, or T nailer)


I was really debating between the max and grex. Grex was half price so I went with it.

A month later when it was having issues sinking 2", my local lumber yard put the max 18 ga. on sale at $200!. I couldn't believe it, same price I paid for the grex. Anyway, my dad bought the gun and its a very nice machine.

So I guess it's not really fair to compare it to the max as they're regularly way more money. The grex is a good gun, and I'm happy with it. Just bitter over the fact I missed out on owning the max.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

What makes these guns better than say a porter cable or bostich (I have both)


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Well maybe they have a couple handy features over the others but probably not too much. Some are more consistent sinking the nail especially in hard wood, some have safety's that are smaller and easier to place accurately, belt hooks, jam clearing noses,blowers...
One difference is that lot of tools seem to be getting cheaper these days both in terms of quality and price. I had a porter cable that lasted for ages and it was great but now I've heard a lot more people complaining of breakdowns. 
Paying more doesn't mean it will last longer but some companies seem like they're still trying to make great tools not just great deal tools.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Eric K said:


> What makes these guns better than say a porter cable or bostich (I have both)


One of the main reasons I went to the grex is because of the safety feature.

The bostitch I own was hard to depress the safety on certain profiled casings. (holding the gun level as to minimize nail deflection). I had an eye injury about 6 months prior, and didn't want to pin back the safety as some co-workers do.

Aside from the teflon o-ring breaking within 2 weeks of ownership. The bostitch is a pretty good gun as well.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Eric K said:


> What makes these guns better than say a porter cable or bostich (I have both)


One of the main reasons I went to the grex is because of the safety feature.

The bostitch I own was hard to depress the safety on certain profiled casings. (holding the gun level as to minimize nail deflection). I had an eye injury about 6 months prior (not nailgun related), but didn't want to pin back the safety as some co-workers do.

Aside from the teflon o-ring breaking within 2 weeks of ownership. The bostitch is a pretty good gun as well.


----------

